# boro



## betulina

Hola, gent!

Estic treballant amb un llibre en italià en què a uns determinats personatges se'ls denomina _boro_ i em costa molt trobar-hi un equivalent en català. Un _boro_, a veure si ho explico bé, és un paio dels suburbis de Roma, de condició social baixa, i que se li nota per la manera de vestir-se i de parlar. En un moment del llibre es diu que en John Travolta a _Grease_ és "un _boro _internacional", com un prototip del que és un _boro_.

He trobat que en castellà se'n pot dir "garrulo", "cateto"... en català m'estic plantejant "macarra" que, encara que tampoc no està acceptat, s'utilitza bastant en literatura juvenil. "gamberro" era una altra possibilitat, però no veig que vagi exactament per aquí.

Se us acut alguna cosa? Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Betu,

Nomès una cosa. En castellà no és la mateixa cosa un "garrulo o cateto" que un "macarra". Un "garrulo" (llauro en valencià, en el grec no apareix) és una persona inculta, peró no necesariament un "macarra" (ja saps "chulo" (fatxender?), que parla en argot, etc).

Si "macarra" es diu podria estar bé, otra opció podria ser "mangui" o "jincho", encara que tampóc estigui en el grec.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ant,

Sí, tens raó. Jo diria que un _boro_ té una mica de tots dos, del "garrulo" i del "macarra", però en el llibre es respira més l'aire del "macarra", per l'actitud "chula" que dius (jo diria "fatxenda"). 

El que passa és que els anomenen com si diguessin "una senyora gran travessa el carrer", doncs "un _boro_ travessa el carrer". I "un macarra travessa el carrer" així d'entrada sobta...  Clar que tot és acostumar-s'hi!...

"Jincho" no ho havia sentit mai! 

Gràcies!


----------



## chics

Hola.

Jo també penso que seria macarra... o podria ser un nen, però en una frase comla que dius no sé si s'entendria adequadament. La veritat és que les paraules que fem servir per a això són bastant locals i a més poc normatives.

Però si és italià (a part de _xulo-platja italià_, encara que no sigui italià), tenim el mot _macarró_, que fa referència als típics aquests amb les ulleres de sol grosses, el coll aixecat, els cabells engominats... en plan macarrilla guaisers també. Veus que la imatge és diferent a la del nen (o El Neng) i a més és un mot que alguns nois usen despectivament per als italians, una mica potser equivalent al xarnego per als castellans.

Ei, no vull que els italians m'agafin mania!!!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Ant,
> 
> Sí, tens raó. Jo diria que un _boro_ té una mica de tots dos, del "garrulo" i del "macarra", però en el llibre es respira més l'aire del "macarra", per l'actitud "chula" que dius (jo diria "fatxenda").
> 
> El que passa és que els anomenen com si diguessin "una senyora gran travessa el carrer", doncs "un _boro_ travessa el carrer". I "un macarra travessa el carrer" així d'entrada sobta...  Clar que tot és acostumar-s'hi!...
> 
> "Jincho" no ho havia sentit mai!
> 
> Gràcies!


 
Ja, saps que passa. Que en castellà si es podria dir "un macarra/mangui cruza la calle". A mi m´agrada més "un mangui" (no tinc que ser necesariament un lladre). Per exemple si sento dir "un mangui" automàticamente penso en "el chusky" de Periodistas (pronunciese _chujky)_, que crec que es la imatge que estàs cercant ¿no?.

A veure que diuen els altres.

Salut.


----------



## chics

Penso que en català també es pot dir que et creues un_ macarra_ al carrer, el problema és que sembla que no és normativa? En canvi un _manguis _per a mi ja és clarament un delinqüent i no nomès l'aspecte.
Ei! Acabo d'enrecordar-me de _quinqui_!


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Ja, saps que passa. Que en castellà si es podria dir "un macarra/mangui cruza la calle". A mi m´agrada més "un mangui" (no ha de tinc que ser necessàriament un lladre). Per exemple si sento dir "un mangui" automàticamente penso en "el chusky" de Periodistas (pronunciese _chujky)_, que crec que es la imatge que estàs cercant ¿no?.



 No he vist mai Periodistas, però ho he buscat i una mica sí. Un paio dels suburbis, amb fama de violent, encara que no té per què ser-ho... El que passa és que a mi "mangui" em sona només a lladre. Potser ho deixo amb "macarra".

Mil gràcies, Ant! 



> Penso que en català també es pot dir que et creues un_ macarra_ al carrer, el problema és que sembla que no és normativa? En canvi un _manguis _per a mi ja és clarament un delinqüent i no nomès l'aspecte.
> Ei! Acabo d'enrecordar-me de _quinqui_!


Chics, no t'havia vist! Pensem el mateix amb "mangui", doncs... No, que "macarra" no estigui acceptat no em preocupa en excés. Suposo que hi estic donant tantes voltes que ja no sé què sona i què no, però si des de fora no et sona estrany "un macarra travessa el carrer", "s'acosta un macarra", etc. ja em dono per satisfeta! 

"Quinqui" seria una altra opció, sí! I "quillo"?

Merci!


----------



## chics

betulina said:


> "Quinqui" seria una altra opció, sí! I "quillo"?


Per a mi sí, totes dues. Potser _quillo_ és la més actual i_ macarra_ la més, no sé si dir antiga o què, exactament...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Per a mi sí, totes dues. Potser _quillo_ és la més actual i_ macarra_ la més, no sé si dir antiga o què, exactament...


 
Sí, no ho havia pensat però crec que tens raó, per el meu barri també és aixì, "macarra" está una mica passada de moda, encara que es diu alguna vegada (jo diria que "macarrilla" es diu més, en pla despectiu).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Quillo m'agrada més. També hi ha _lolailo._ Fa poc en un altre fil, TDS en va dir un que hi va que ni pintat, a veure si ho trobo.


----------



## Tige

Hola Betu & co!
Jo vaig plantejar un dubte relacionat amb el teu a aquest fil:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=498057&highlight=barriobajero
Tot i que ho preguntava en anglès, van sortir moltes paraules i altres fils relacionats. Potser et dóna idees... 

(Per cert, no sé com es fa això de posar el link amb una paraula en lloc del fil sencer... i tampoc sé com es diu, per buscar-ho a les FAQ... Em doneu una pista, please??)


----------



## Antpax

Tige said:


> Hola Betu & co!
> Jo vaig plantejar un dubte relacionat amb el teu a aquest fil:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=498057&highlight=barriobajero
> Tot i que ho preguntava en anglès, van sortir moltes paraules i altres fils relacionats. Potser et dóna idees...
> 
> (Per cert, no sé com es fa això de posar el link amb una paraula en lloc del fil sencer... i tampoc sé com es diu, per buscar-ho a les FAQ... Em doneu una pista, please??)


 
Hola,

Has de fer servir aquest símbol, copies la direcció de la "barra de direcciones" i la pegues one diu URL.








Salut.

Ant


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Antpax i Chics!!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots! Gràcies, Tige, per l'enllaç, no me'n recordava. 

Al final crec que em quedaré amb "macarra", a veure si m'agrada com sona llegint-me tot el text.

Moltes gràcies a tots.


----------

